

Akshell: The HN Effect and Our Accidental Launch - olegp
http://blog.akshell.com/hn-effect/

======
amirmc
Congrats guys! Now that the hump is over, what are the traffic levels like?

In 'What went wrong' you imply that you didn't do enough to capture user info
but in 'What went right' you say you kept the barriers low by _not_ requiring
registration. In hindsight, which of those was the bigger deal?

~~~
olegp
We got about 1K uniques today before this post. So far we've seen 800 uniques
on top of that, with 80+ users concurrently online. This is likely to drop
off, as we are no longer on the home page, so the lesson here is that
accidental launches are better than planned relaunches.

To answer your other question: ideally I think we should have gone for a user
experience whereby we let users try the service out without registration, but
prompt them to save their work by registering when they try to leave.

------
rwar
I always enjoy these types of posts! I think its very beneficial for those who
are preparing for their own launch (or to just improve in general).

------
s3ncha
Excellent work guys! Thanks for sharing your experiences I'm sure (and hope!)
they will benefit many of us here :)

------
lewpen
great work guys!

------
robertof
Very interesting platform. Congratulations!

------
axlrose
Oops! In a good way!

------
Ayva
Useful platform)

------
EvanStein
Great stuff!

